# Dragon Ball Z Saiyan Sagas Live Action



## SupesuGojira (Jun 30, 2012)

> *Son Goku Revealed In New DBZ Saiyan Saga Promo*
> _Check out Son Goku full in costume in this promo for the upcoming live action DragonBall Z project, Saiyan Saga! This film is looking oodles better than the Fox version._



Welcome to the sequel of DB Evolution...Just with a change of actors, probably a more terrible constructed plot, and below average effects.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2012)

It's impossible to make a _good_ movie based off of the Saiyan Saga, but this seems like it will at least be more entertaining for fans of the source material. 

Someone made a thread about the same project a while back I recall.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 30, 2012)

Is this real? I don't see how the plot and effects can be worse than the first.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 30, 2012)

Gohan

Tien


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice,     nice.


----------



## Ƶero (Jun 30, 2012)

This looks way better than DBE, that movie hurt my soul.
They're not making a movie btw it's just a trailer, I've been following these guys on facebook.


I'm still sceptical but i'll wait and see to judge.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2012)

**


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## PureWIN (Jul 1, 2012)

Tien looks awesome, however Gohan and Goku look fucking ridiculous. 

DBZ is simply not meant to be made into a live action film without some _significant_ changes being made (which usually results in a crap film).


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2012)

Was anyone expecting a live-action version of Goku and Gohan that _didn't_ look ridiculous? Especially on a low budget?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2012)

seriously why


----------



## Sabi (Jul 1, 2012)

They need to stop doing this.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2012)

IDK, but anyone ask for a second Live Action DBZ movie? I know I didn't


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 1, 2012)

atrocious **


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2012)

Yet the easiest and obvious Anime that can be adopted into a movie , Cowboy Beebop gets over looked.

DBZ is not meant for this .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2012)

They should leave DBZ alone.  It really isn't made for this live-action films, it works much better in animation.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2012)

Nope.  Make Battle Angel.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 1, 2012)

is just awful


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't even.......


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 1, 2012)

The moar I look at it, the moar awesome it gets. 



Not this next pic though:



  

The dude playing Yamcha is cut as fuck though. And his face doesn't have that I just stepped in dog poop look that the Goku actor has in that poster in the OP. Shoulda got him to be the Goku.

It's a fan thing, so at the very least, I'll tip my hat to them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 2, 2012)

If they want to make a DBZ movie they need to take a good look at the final fight between Neo and Agent Smith in Matrix Revolutions.

When I first saw it I thought it would be awesome for DBZ.


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2012)

That's terrible.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 2, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> If they want to make a DBZ movie they need to take a good look at the final fight between Neo and Agent Smith in Matrix Revolutions.
> 
> When I first saw it I thought it would be awesome for DBZ.



I thought that was the worst fight of the Matrix trilogy.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 2, 2012)

Krillin photo


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 2, 2012)

On the brightside, after Evo, they can only go up. Dragonball and many anime/manga like it, don't work as live action as mentioned already. Ghost in a Shell or Cowboy Bebop are the types that transition better. Those pics make me lol.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 2, 2012)

DB just doesn't work for Live Action films. It has too cartoony designs that can't be adapted to the real world. However, at least this looks that it will much more accurate than air bending or being revived by a kamehameha or Oozaru being Picoro's pawn.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 2, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I thought that was the worst fight of the Matrix trilogy.



It may be the worst fight of the trilogy but I'm talking about the way they did it and how it looked. 

With improved tech it would look even better.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 2, 2012)

What the fuck.. though I gotta give them credit for trying. Well, this looks better than the original based from the pictures.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

This thing? Again? I remember it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 2, 2012)

I just cant wait to see Mr Popo and Piccolo. 

Wonder who is going to play Master Rosh...



CrazyMoronX said:


> This thing? Again? I remember it.



I see , Master Roshi finally puts in his 2 cents  .


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 2, 2012)

ITT: Everyone thinks this is a movie.


They're making a short trailer....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 2, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> ITT: Everyone thinks this is a movie.
> 
> 
> They're making a short trailer....


This makes it less atrocious how?


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This makes it less atrocious how?



It'll reduce the pain. Like quickly ripping off a band aid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 2, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> It'll reduce the pain. Like quickly ripping off a band aid.



Yeah it is one of those heavy duty brown bandaids that leaves a mark and you have rub off the sticky stuff from the bandaid afterwards .


----------



## James Bond (Jul 2, 2012)

"So, not only will they create a live action trailer for the Saiyan saga, they plan on doing one for the Namek/Freeza, Androids/Cell and Buu eras as well!"


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 2, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> If they want to make a DBZ movie they need to take a good look at the final fight between Neo and Agent Smith in Matrix Revolutions.
> 
> When I first saw it I thought it would be awesome for DBZ.



I dunno which one I was watching but I remember a long time ago watching one of the Matrix movies (not the first one) and thinking about DBZ as I was watching some of the effects they were using. 

Would be perfect from what I remember.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

This movie looks actually promising. For those who are screaming "OHMAGERD it's gonna SUCK", at least give it a chance. It's not even made by the same people who made DBE.


Stunna said:


> Was anyone expecting a live-action version of Goku and Gohan that _didn't_ look ridiculous? Especially on a low budget?



Exactly. It's hard to find someone that actually cosplay the DBZ warriors correctly. Besides, this is STILL better than the crap in DBE.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2012)

Why does every character look like they just farted?


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 3, 2012)

Good grief...

Looks pretty lousy as expected when you think of anime to live action.

I at least hope it is better than evolution was. Not saying much though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm true, it is being made by different people this time. But I still will lower my expectations till the final product is out...


----------



## James Bond (Jul 3, 2012)

Btw to everyone hating on this, you realise they had a budget of like 5k or something right? This isnt being made by people with several millions budget..


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2012)

That's why I'm not making fun of it. It's just fans having fun.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 3, 2012)

I really think people think this is a hollywood studio, and not a fanmade video...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck to the no


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 3, 2012)

Chaozu looks like he's ready to kick some ass and take names.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

Piccolo:


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 4, 2012)

Piccolo looks good, he's always come across as a black guy to me. Chiaotzu looks creepy as fuck so thats pretty spot on too. My only complaint about the costumes is that Raditz armor looks really weak and cosplay-ish.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 4, 2012)

Heh... Where's my damn live action of Elfen Lied...


----------



## hadou (Jul 4, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Yet the easiest and obvious Anime that can be adopted into a movie , Cowboy Beebop gets over looked.
> 
> DBZ is not meant for this .



I second this. Cowboy Bebop can be made into an awesome movie with a big budget and good actors; it could be epic. There is no way to make a live action of any kind about Dragon Ball; maybe because the technology is not there, but so far what has been made is horrible.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> DB just doesn't work for Live Action films. It has too cartoony designs that can't be adapted to the real world.



Having a talking blue dog as king of the world will do that.



Alexdhamp said:


> Heh... Where's my damn live action of Elfen Lied...



Naked homicidal teens walking around entrails and blood you say? Sexual abuse of a minor?

Stuff's unfilmable and you know this. Its success still baffles me sometimes.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 5, 2012)

inb4 Dora the Explorer movie


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2012)

inb4 College Humor's Dora trailer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2012)

for a low budget trailer, this looks much better DBE.. still painful though..


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2012)

This is going to be rather silly and amusing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 7, 2012)

Alexdhamp said:


> Heh... Where's my damn live action of Elfen Lied...



It would transition well, but most people would not see due to the extreme violence & nudity.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 8, 2012)

I hope the end result would as good as Dreamers Fight.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2012)

^That shit is better then it has any right to be.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 8, 2012)

Dragon Ball movie can only be anime or CG Graphic (FF advent childrens, resident evil degeneration, etc)

Anime > CG >>>>>>>>hentai >>>>>>>>>>>>>socks puppets >>>>>>>>Live.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2012)

Degeneration sucked though... also Teken live action >>>>>Teken Blood vengeance


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't understand why they keep choosing wrong animes for making live action movies.

Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, DBZ, Sailor Moon, Avatar (not counted as anime though). They're just plain wrong for big screen.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 8, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I don't understand why they keep choosing wrong animes for making live action movies.
> 
> Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, DBZ, Sailor Moon, Avatar (not counted as anime though). They're just plain wrong for big screen.



You dont understand why they choose the most popular/largest fanbased animes for making movies? Dosent matter if there plain wrong for big screen the fact they have huge fanbases is what matters.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 8, 2012)

James Bond said:


> You dont understand why they choose the most popular/largest fanbased animes for making movies? Dosent matter if there plain wrong for big screen the fact they have huge fanbases is what matters.



But instead of making money, they just flop hard. Which is worse.

FMA, Cowboy Bebop and Death Note are better options for live action.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I don't understand why they keep choosing wrong animes for making live action movies.
> 
> Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, DBZ, Sailor Moon, Avatar (not counted as anime though). They're just plain wrong for big screen.


meh avatar could of been a good fantasy movie if handled right, hell the pieces are even their in the final movie they just never come together

One peice and DBZ wont work, but  i could see NAruto and Bleach as movies if done right, and Sailor moon would be an Excellent  super hero movie for girls, hell if holy wood cant get their shit together for wonder woman that  would be the route to go in my opinion



Moon~ said:


> But instead of making money, they just flop hard. Which is worse.
> 
> FMA, Cowboy Bebop and Death Note are better options for live action.


FMA would be just as hard as most the works you listed above


----------



## Gunners (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah Avatar could have been like the Lord of the Rings trilogy if handled right.
_____
I think Cowboy Bebop would make a good film.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

Bleach would work.. can't say the same for Naruto though..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 8, 2012)

x10000000000000


----------



## Gunners (Jul 8, 2012)

Khris said:


> Bleach would work.. can't say the same for Naruto though..



It could work if they made it centered it around the self contained plot lines, that would be the Kakashi Gaiden and the Wave Arc. That being said it is obvious that it wouldn't work.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2012)

Id say the wave arc and the chuunin exams could be adapted, they would need a good screen play and good director but its not imposible.


----------



## Austin (Jul 8, 2012)

dreamers was a great adaptation and they had like no money


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep its confirmed and likely be about the Buu Saga.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2012)

A Gundam Series could work just as well.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 11, 2012)

Dear god why. Maybe they just looked at the numbers and thought Evolution was a success.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 11, 2012)

So hes willing to make remake and remake of DB stuff rather than just writing Dragonball AF.. :/


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> meh avatar could of been a good fantasy movie if handled right, hell the pieces are even their in the final movie they just never come together



Actually yes, it'd have been good, but sadly it was a hot mess.



> One peice and DBZ wont work, but  i could see NAruto and Bleach as movies if done right, and Sailor moon would be an Excellent  super hero movie for girls, hell if holy wood cant get their shit together for wonder woman that  would be the route to go in my opinion



A Sailor Moon movie can't pull the transformation scenes and even if they try that they'd need an astronomic budget.We're in 2012, no one buys shitty CGI.

Yes Naruto and Bleach can be done, as Michael Bay movies  



> FMA would be just as hard as most the works you listed above



The only problem would be budget, not the story. And casting would be A LOT MORE easier than the movies you've mentioned. Their characters are easier too. If they cast Naruto as white, everyone would cry racism but we all know that Edward Elric is white at least.



Zen-aku said:


> Id say the wave arc and the chuunin exams could be adapted, they would need a good screen play and good director but its not imposible.



How long do you think a movie is? Only Chuunin arc is a movie on its own.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 11, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> Yep its confirmed and likely be about the Buu Saga.



Thats an official anime movie involving the creator, Akira Toriyama.

This thread is about a live action DBZ trailer, not movie that's being done by fans, it's not official.
People are getting the two confused.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 11, 2012)

And now I point my hands up in the air, saying " EHHHH YOOOOOOO, BROLY PLEASE BROOOOOO"


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 12, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> A Sailor Moon movie can't pull the transformation scenes and even if they try that they'd need an astronomic budget.We're in 2012, no one buys shitty CGI.
> 
> Yes Naruto and Bleach can be done, as Michael Bay movies








> The only problem would be budget, not the story. And casting would be A LOT MORE easier than the movies you've mentioned.


yeah i don't think so, whose gonna play Armstrong, Gluttony ect their are plenty of hard ones in fMA



> If they cast Naruto as white, everyone would cry racism but we all know that Edward Elric is white at least.


 Actually kishimoto has stated naruto is white, and would want a white actor if they ever did a live action adaption





> How long do you think a movie is? Only Chuunin arc is a movie on its own


The Wave arc could easily be a movie especially since you could use ether the first chapter or kakashi's test as a beginning to it


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh please a live action Naruto movie will never work. They don't even fight like ninjas..more like wizards and fucking demons lmao

One Piece and Bleach on the other hand may be possible and will be epic if done right.

Though I would love to see a live action movie version of these anime/manga:

Slam Dunk
Cowboy Beebop
Full Metal Alchemist
Vagabond
Eden of the East


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


>







> yeah i don't think so, whose gonna play Armstrong, Gluttony ect their are plenty of hard ones in fMA



Yeah who was going to play Bane in TDKR? And huh they can't make a monster?


> Actually kishimoto has stated naruto is white, and would want a white actor if they ever did a live action adaption



Where did he say this?



> The Wave arc could easily be a movie especially since you could use ether the first chapter or kakashi's test as a beginning to it



Then Naruto would have to have 1.000.000 movies. Oh, all studios can afford this much right? And actors don't age either?


----------



## hadou (Jul 12, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop, FMA, Naruto: these could be made into good movies with a big budget and good actors. The theme of Cowboy Bebop is mature enough to not need major changes to suit audiences, but Naruto is a different matter; for Naruto, the script will have to change big time.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> Yep its confirmed and likely be about the Buu Saga.



That's the Anime project Akira Toriyama is working on, not this live action adaptation.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 12, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Oh please a live action Naruto movie will never work. They don't even fight like ninjas..more like wizards and fucking demons lmao
> 
> One Piece and Bleach on the other hand may be possible and will be epic if done right.


 Wait you think they can't do naruto but think they could acuratley creat some thing as fuc king crazy and cartoonish as onepeice?



Moon~ said:


> Yeah who was going to play Bane in TDKR? And huh they can't make a monster?


Bane is nothing like his comic counterpart, so no they cant.




> Where did he say this?


it was in one of the shounen jump interviews with him





> Then Naruto would have to have 1.000.000 movies.


for the first movie just do the wave arc as for any other movies i wouldn't have an opinion on how to do those till i see the end of the manga


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2012)

Source to those statements?  Because I don't remember that either.


----------



## Xell (Jul 13, 2012)

I've never understood anyone's fascination with having a live action adaptation of a cartoon. Especially Dragonball Z.. 

No matter what, it's going to look stupid.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2012)

From what I've seen on the first page its looking really, really good. I'm loving the costumes! I'm so excited, though I wish i wasn't. Could turn out to be like the last one, or Eragon. 

Does anyone have any links or more pictures? I will rep for them! 

EDIT:

This better not be fake. 

EDIT 2:

That Naruto fan movie was pretty good! I enjoyed it a lot! Better than all the anime live action films I've seen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2012)

> Wait you think they can't do naruto but think they could acuratley creat some thing as fuc king crazy and cartoonish as onepeice?



Well, yes of course. One Piece is simple and light hearted enough and doesn't need to rely on heavy effects unlike Naruto (bijuu transformations, kage bunshins, suitons, katons, etc.) And the first movie could focus on Luffy getting his pirate crew together with Arlong as the main antagonist.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 13, 2012)

Tom Cruise as Red Haired Shanks.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Well, yes of course. One Piece is simple and light hearted enough and doesn't need to rely on heavy effects unlike Naruto (bijuu transformations, kage bunshins, suitons, katons, etc.) And the first movie could focus on Luffy getting his pirate crew together with Arlong as the main antagonist.



I think Luffy alone would require more intricate CGi then a guy breathing fire out of his mouth, or having a double [seriously Disney was able to do that shit in the parent trap]


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2012)

Luffy can have 3 to 4 fight scenes at max and his CGI shouldnt be an issue with todays tech, I mean Mr. Fantastic's worked really well so I really dont see any problems for Luffy. And like what I've said the movie should focus on gathering his nakama and their dreams in life.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Oh please a live action Naruto movie will never work. They don't even fight like ninjas..more like wizards and fucking demons lmao
> 
> One Piece and Bleach on the other hand may be possible and will be epic if done right.
> 
> ...



One Piece would be infinitelly more difficult, too crazy and has too many elements of comedy that work better as a manga. And it has too many important story arcs, with all of them ending up being important to the story as a whole.

With Naruto you could spend 3-4 movies adapting Part I, with One Piece you would need 10. If they made a Naruto film series i think that they should let the characters age, instead of ending up with 16 year old as the mst powerful ninjas of that universe. The first film wuld be simply, you only have to adapt the Zabuza arc.

Look, i think One Piece i probably the best of the big 3, but it's the mot difficult to adapt, i think that Naruto and Bleach have good enough concepts to in least guarantee a cool movie.



			
				Zen-Aku said:
			
		

> Actually kishimoto has stated naruto is white, and would want a white actor if they ever did a live action adaption


 really? Where did you find that? Do you have a lnk please?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2012)

I would like a link to that as well. I've never--ever--heard of Kishi _even_ talking about live action movies.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I would like a link to that as well. I've never--ever--heard of Kishi _even_ talking about live action movies.



I never heard him talking about a live-action naruto, but he said a lot of times that he's a fan of big trilogies and american blockbusters, and used to watch them while drawing, but stoped because it influenced his drawing too much.

Here's his 2012 interview where he mention watching Matrix, Star wars and Saw:

One Piece: Pirate Warriors Sells a Gigantic 655,774 Copies


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Well, yes of course. One Piece is simple and light hearted enough and *doesn't need to rely on heavy effects* unlike Naruto (bijuu transformations, kage bunshins, suitons, katons, etc.) And the first movie could focus on Luffy getting his pirate crew together with Arlong as the main antagonist.



Have you ever actually read or watched One Piece? One Piece is way crazier and over the top than Naruto.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Luffy can have 3 to 4 fight scenes at max and his CGI shouldnt be an issue with todays tech, I mean Mr. Fantastic's worked really well so I really dont see any problems for Luffy. And like what I've said the movie should focus on gathering his nakama and their dreams in life.


 Mt. Fantastic cgi didnt work,and his powers are mundane compare to the insane shit luffy dose, and that route would still take allot of fighting



Powerful Lord said:


> really? Where did you find that? Do you have a lnk please?


ill try.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> I never heard him talking about a live-action naruto, but he said a lot of times that he's a fan of big trilogies and american blockbusters, and used to watch them while drawing, but stoped because it influenced his drawing too much.
> 
> Here's his 2012 interview where he mention watching Matrix, Star wars and Saw:
> 
> One Piece: Pirate Warriors Sells a Gigantic 655,774 Copies



Thanks for the link, Powerful Lord.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 14, 2012)

No prob 

While the Bleach producers don't really give me any hopes i think the movie has potencial, expecially if they go on with making the film set in Japan, and for any movie based on anime that wants to become a film series must start small, or in least smaller in scale that what the sequel may want.

For example, for Bleach they should start with Ichigo getting his powers and facing grand fisher, the quincies and soul society can be left for sequels if they ever get to that. Naruto and Bleach start with story arcs that can be adapted into a film, and can also serve as stand alone stories.

And a film series shouldn't have to make the characters stay the same age as in the manga, they don't age much in mangas for purelazyness of the writers, and because for the story it's not really that imortant.

For a Naruto movie they should start as kids, but they can also let the characters age, as long as Naruto doesn't end up in his 30s or 40s.

These type of adaptations still seem impossible, just like video game adaptations, the problem is that they need to find the right people to make them. To make Superman: The Movie they got some of the best writers, hired the right actors and found a Director that not only cared for the character but that also had a vision.

It's a shame James Cameron doesn't want to make Battle Angel anymore, i never read the manga but he could have proved that it's not impossible to adapt anime.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2012)

Its not impossible to adapt anything. You just need the right people. Lord of the Rings, Lovely Bones, and A Song of Ice and Fire showed that is more than possible to adapt things. In fact, the Iron Man movies, the Spiderman movies, the Batman movies (the new ones) and The Avengers show it as well.

All that would be needed for an anime to be made right is a person who is right for the job and won't change things, make it look stupid (DBZ movie) and whatnot.

Its just the wrong people, for some reason, are always put on the job for the live actions. Its depressing.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 15, 2012)

Seriously, stop trying to do live action DBZ.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 15, 2012)

Turrrible. Simply turrible.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 16, 2012)

Asians and their live acion anime crap...

Anime is meant to remain animated...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 16, 2012)

Americans and their live action comic book crap.

Pot meet kettle

And Canada is like the less cooler version of America that is the fifth wheel at parties....


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 16, 2012)

Not really.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 17, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Americans and their live action comic book crap.
> 
> Pot meet kettle
> 
> And Canada is like the less cooler version of America that is the fifth wheel at parties....



Can't hear you over all the sound of butthurt


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 17, 2012)

3 things...

1)I'm american.

2) Nearly every movie you've watched in the past 10 years is adapted from some other medium. Or a remake of an already existing movie.

3) Nearly every popular anime is adapted from a manga. so giving them crap about converting anime to live action makes about as much sense as not giving them crap for converting manga to anime. The technology is there. It can be done. Naruto Dreamers is a good representation of what a fan vid can do.

And lastly, this is a fan vid as well. Not a studio movie. So comparing it to something like DBZ evolution makes no sense.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone have any sources for the new DBZ movie that I could follow, or perhaps have some news to share? 

EDIT:



> And lastly, this is a fan vid as well. Not a studio movie. So comparing it to something like DBZ evolution makes no sense.



What? Fan made?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2012)

I bet this will be better than The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I bet this will be better than The Dark Knight Rises.



Yeah and Tetra will bitch about it too.


----------



## ThaKakarot (Jul 19, 2012)

This looks awesome 

Someone kickstart them a couple of mill plz :3


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

One of the biggest reason anime does not translate well to live action is more often than not the overly bombastic design of the characters often doesn't translate well to reality. Atleast in my experience.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> One of the biggest reason anime does not translate well to live action is more often than not the overly bombastic design of the characters often doesn't translate well to reality. Atleast in my experience.



IT depends on the anime and the directors involved.

Speed Racer was a perfect adaption of its source material.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> IT depends on the anime and the directors involved.
> 
> Speed Racer was a perfect adaption of its source material.



Well yes, there are SOME that fit the bill, it all depends though.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2012)

It only depends on who is working on the film. Get the right team, and the movie will come out decent, good or great.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 20, 2012)

Guys this isnt a movie.. its just a fan made trailer.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, how many times to we have to say that for people to realize it...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 16, 2012)

If a Dragonball film did happen, I think this would *definitely* be the way to go with it:



Kaboom said:


> My ideal live-action film adaptation of Dragon Ball would be your standard trilogy. Its tone would be more sci-fi than fantasy to fit with the Saiyans-Freeza story focus. Though obviously, central elements like the Dragon Balls themselves would require there to still be a healthy dose of magic and mysticism to the whole thing (Perhaps with that whole "magic and science are the same thing for us!" tone to it that Thor took).
> 
> The first movie would do the same things that Evolution tried but ultimately failed to do; tell the main characters' basic origins (or at least enough of those origins to get started), within an overall plot centered around acquiring and using the Dragon Balls, with Piccolo as the villain. Goku's Saiyan origins would only be hinted at, probably by Piccolo himself. The Red Ribbon Army would be mixed in, as the ones who worked to release Piccolo for their own goals but ultimately end up under he and his monster-spawn's command.
> 
> ...



This sounds like a job for Peter Jackson.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 16, 2012)

Kaboom...

I remember him, that guy..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow. Thank you so much for that compelling response.


----------



## Bart (Aug 19, 2012)

Ooo well they need to get this sorted asap :3

Wouldn't go beyond the Freiza Saga, for obvious reasons; especially from what Kaboom's layout was all about, but it could potentially be something brilliant if done correctly, but then again I still feel when _Man of Steel_ comes out it may kick-start some action into development.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 28, 2012)

At least they're not white... and in high school.





TerminaTHOR said:


> Oh please a live action Naruto movie will never work. They don't even fight like ninjas..more like wizards and fucking demons lmao
> 
> One Piece and Bleach on the other hand may be possible and will be epic if done right.
> 
> ...


Bleach would work great.

Most of the characters are essentially just humans dressed normally or as samurai.  With the right effects (notice I didn't say story), Bleach could be epic.

OP would look fucking ridiculous.  Think about what you're suggesting.  Think about it.

I think quite a few anime would work well with live action adaptations.  Anything with a setting in the real world, or at least a world where it mostly looks like ours, would obviously work, such as Black Lagoon, Zetman, or damn near any Feudal Japanish anime.

No anime where the art style utilizes exaggerated _anything_ would look right.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2012)

This guy thinks One Piece would work better than Naruto? lol


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

Fan made or not, I think it looks interesting. I would definitely see it if it ends up providing a way to actually watch it. 

To me it looks like it is already 100% better than the official movie.


----------

